# Security Camera suggestions



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm looking for a wireless security camera that doesn't require a subscription and is also somewhat secure. Obviously that puts the Ring line out of the question. Anybody here have any suggestions? Doesn't have to be doorbell.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Lorex Technology has WiFi systems that I don't think require a subscription. They also have wireless set ups that record to a local DVR.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is some other security camera discussion. I don't recall how many are using wireless solutions, but wanted to cross-link these topics anyway. :thumbup:

Home Security (IP) Cameras
Home security system
Budget Conscience Security Camera Review
Home security


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks guys, looking into those suggestions now


----------

